# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  CURSO GLOBAL GAP VERSION 4.0   (EN ICA)

## Innovaciones agrarias

DIRIGIDO: - Profesionales sector frutihortícola, responsables de calidad y personal técnico de empresas de producción y empaque de frutas y hortalizas frescas. Docentes y estudiantes de carreras afines (Ingenieros agrónomos, en alimentos. Técnicos agropecuarios, etc.)
EXPOSITOR: Ing. Agr.  JHON ERIK VELASQUEZ CASTELLARES  de la Universidad Nacional Agraria la Molina. Con estudios de maestría en comercio y negociaciones internacionales. Empresarial.  Auditor Líder Global GAP acreditado por SGS New Zealand y Capacitador Público certificado por Food Plus de Alemania en Global GAP Frutas y Hortalizas. 
TEMARIO:
TEMARIO
Tema 1: Introducción y generalidades
Las Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas (BPA). Concepto de BPA.
Principios de las BPA. Ventajas y desventajas de la adopción de las BPA.
Reglamento Global GAP (Eurep GAP). Documentos normativos. Validez del certificado Global GAP. Opciones de certificación. No conformidades y sanciones.
GLOBALGAP en el Perú
 Tema 2: Proyectos de Implementación Global GAP.
Definición de Proyecto, características de un proyecto, dirección de proyectos.
Fases de un proyecto, definir el proyecto, realizar el plan, perseguir y mantener el plan. 
Implementación Global GAP. Objetivo y alcance, diagnóstico. Plan de implementación y cronograma de actividades. 
Documentación e implementación. Auditorías y mejora.
Tema 3: Implementación de Requisitos para todo tipo de Establecimiento.
      Mantenimiento de registros y autoevaluación/inspección interna.
Historial y manejo de la explotación.
Salud, seguridad y bienestar del trabajador. Evaluación de riesgos.
Formación. Riesgos y primeros auxilios. Ropa y equipo de protección personal. Bienestar del trabajador. Subcontratistas.
Gestión de residuos y agentes contaminantes, reciclaje y reutilización. Identificación y plan de acción para residuos y contaminantes.
Medio ambiente. Impacto de la agricultura en el medio ambiente y la biodiversidad.  Áreas improductivas y eficiencia energética.
Tema 4: La documentación según Global GAP.
Objetivos de la documentación dentro de una organización. Ventajas de la documentación. La importancia de la documentación en la producción y empaque de frutas y hortalizas.
Tipos de documentos exigidos por Global GAP.
Procedimientos. Fundamentos y elaboración de procedimientos.
Registros. Políticas y objetivos.
Cartelería e información para emergencias. 
Evaluaciones o análisis de riesgos , planes de gestión de medioambiente. Residuos y uso del agua.
Tema 5: Implementación de Requisitos para cultivos
Módulo Base Todo Tipo de Cultivos.
Trazabilidad.
Material de propagación. Calidad de semilla. Resistencia a plagas y enfermedades. Tratamiento de semillas. Siembra/plantación. Organismos Genéticamente Modificados (OGM)
Historial y manejo de la explotación.
Gestión del suelo. Mapa del suelo. Laboreo. Erosión.
Fertilización. Nutrientes. Recomendaciones de cantidad y tipo de fertilizantes. Fertilizantes orgánicos. Fertilizantes inorgánicos.
Riego/fertiirrigación. Cálculo de las necesidades de riego. Sistema de riego. Calidad y procedencia del agua.
Manejo integrado de plagas
Productos para la protección de cultivos. Elección de productos fitosanitarios. Registro de aplicación. Plazos de seguridad. Maquinaria de aplicación. Gestión de los excedentes de productos fitosanitarios. Análisis de residuos. Almacenamiento. Manejo de productos fitosanitarios. Envases vacíos. Productos fitosanitarios caducados.
Tema 6: Implementación de Requisitos para el Módulo Frutas y Hortalizas
Implementación de Requisitos para el Módulo Frutas y Hortalizas
Material de propagación. Gestión del suelo y los sustratos.
Riego.
Recolección.
Manipulación del producto.
Realización de auditorías.
Definición de auditoría. Norma ISO 19011.
Clases de auditorías. Clasificación en función de las actividades y de las responsabilidades.
Objetivos de las auditorías.
Principios de las auditorías (ISO 19011). Principios referidos a los auditores y a la auditoría.
Reglas fundamentales para la realización de auditorías.
Fases de una auditoría de calidad.
Actividades de una auditoría ISO 19011.
Fuentes de información, evidencia, objetivos, hallazgos, no conformidades.
Requisitos y características de auditorías según protocolo Global GAP. Puntos de control y criterios de cumplimiento.  
Inversión: Estudiantes: S/. 190.00 nuevos soles
Profesionales: S/240.00 nuevos soles
Depósito a BCP N° de Cta: 370-29246507-0-78
Incluye CD de las ponencias, separatas y certificación.   
LUGAR: Auditorio Paraninfo  Universidad  San Luis Gonzaga -  ICA
Miércoles 19 de 1 a 6 pm 
Jueves  20  de 1 a 6 pm 
INFORMES E INSCRIPCIONES: innovacionesagrariasac@gmail.com  RPC: 992549458 / RPM: 975378637
Encuentranos en facebook: https://www.facebook.com/events/723895317704272/Temas similares: CURSO: GLOBAL GAP VERSION 4.0 "IMPLEMENTACIÓN DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS" CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS ENFOCADO EN GLOBALG.A.P. IFA,  VERSIÓN 4.0 PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS + GRASP (EVALUACIÓN DE PRACTICAS SOCIALES). DÍAS 29, 30 Y 31 DE MAYO DE 2012. ULTIMOS CUPOS: CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE AGROEXPORTACIÓN ORIENTADO A LA  CERTIFICACIÓN GLOBAL G.A.P VERSIÓN 4.0 CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRACTICAS AGRICOLAS - NORMATIVA GLOBAL G.A.P VERSION 4.0 I Curso Taller Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas con Énfasis en Global Gap en la Fruticultura

----------

